# Skreened



## Toptee (Jul 2, 2007)

I've searched the forum and haven't found an answer to my question...hope I didn't miss it. I'm looking for info about the newer POD, Skreened. Has anyone had good success with it or ??

Thanks in advance.
Ruth


----------



## defiant nature (Jun 30, 2009)

I just started an account there. Not as advanced as other services but it is still very new.

I haven't made any sales yet but I look at it like getting in on the ground floor like if you joined cafepress when it first started and didn't have all the cool features it has/ (used to ) have.

in my opinion the only thing you have to lose by setting up shop there is a few hours of your time. I really think they can only grow from where they are now.


----------



## Toptee (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. I did open a retirement gifts shop there and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Colossi Clothing (Jul 1, 2009)

I've looked around at other POD's but the only one that I've uploaded any designs for is skreened. Mostly because I like their products more and they have pretty competitive prices.
My friend just ordered one of my shirts but I'm still waiting to see how the print quality looks. One thing that concerns me is that the stat counter seems to be stuck at 3 views and no sales even though I received a confirmation from my friend's order. Is anybody else having a similar experience?

skreened.com/colossiclothing


----------

